# Center/rear channel(s) for my Polk RT-16's?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

My repair worked great and my RT-16's sound fantastic. I very happy about that due to the fact that I've heard no other speaker at anywhere near the cost ($1000.00) that comes close to the quality of sound these speakers produce. After looking at soundbars and other trendy alternatives, I've discovered that these two speakers and a sub are really all anyone needs to enjoy quality audio today. I have two subs and some other omni directional surrounds to compliment these RT-16's but I find that I enjoy stereo playback much more than multi channel. Do you think that my rear channels are mismatched? I also have a VERY expensive Harmon Kardon center channel which really ruins the sound of the RT-16's so I use phantom mode on the receiver to eliminate center channel use. Do you think I'm missing anything there? 

Please recommend center and surround speakers for my beloved RT-16's. I would buy some RT-7's if only I could locate a decent set. But the center channel remains a mystery in as far as if I even need a center speaker. 

Your thoughts?
:yay:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm a little lost with your system. Can you list everything (LCR, any surrounds and their position, AVR)?

Thanks.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Like eugovector, I'd probably want to know "what you have" before giving an final answer..

However, based on a little internet exploration, the CS275 could be the center channel for those speakers. I'd be inclined to look for bookshelf speaker in the same version/line. Maybe the RT6? Vertical speakers don't have some of the negative aspects that a center channel speaker has (e.g., lobing).

Ideally, you'd want the same speakers for all 5 (or 7) speakers, but this could be a problem with a floorstanding model.

As for the current speakers that are available, I don't know if any would have the same timbre/tone as the RT-16's.. you may have to experiment if you can't find anything on the used market.

JCD


----------

